# Free racing pigeons



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm semi-retired and want more time to play and because I'm tired of paying the high cost of feed, gas, etc I am getting rid of all but a few pair of my birds, its a sickness and I have to keep some for ???, like I said its a sickness. I have birds from the last 4 years ( about 70, not sure ) bloodlines are Bob Kinney stuff, some crossed on Calia stuff etc. I HAVE NOT RACED THESE BIRDS, THEY WERE TOSSED AT ABOUT 90 MILES AND THATS ALL! I QUIT FLYING ABOUT 4-5 YEARS AGO! I placed some young in our auction races and had some good results ( made a little $$ ) Interested ? THEY ARE FREE, interested now ? Its breeding season right now and a good time to test them out. I live in Bedford County Pennsylvania and will not ship them. You have to pick them up here. E-mail me at; [email protected]


----------



## doveman2 (Jul 22, 2012)

yes i am tell me where?


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

*reply to e-mails*

As mentioned in the origional post; I will not ship any birds - several years ago I tried to ship birds to futurities and the airlines sent them back. Said they got there too late from the Post Office and sent them back ( 3 times with a shipment to Florida! ).poor birds, so "no shipping" besides that the cost is insane. I live in Pennsylvania, Bedford County ! The origional Kinney stock came from Ken Smith Williamsport Tenn. He held the good birds for Bob until they were shipped overseas. My stock was down from "Asia.


----------



## fly4fun (Mar 17, 2014)

I have sent you and email to see if you still have birds. I can drive to pick up.


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

*Pigeons coming home*

I guess you are letting the birds out and trying to settle them. I got a couple back. Now my friend wants a pair of the ones that came back, so I will give him some. They sure have a strong homing ability to remember me after 8 months! Hope you got some good young from them.


----------



## fly4fun (Mar 17, 2014)

Yes. I left 5 out together 1 night. They circled 4 times then they were gone! I did a couple single and they stayed and went back in my loft. I did 1 last night and 1 tonight but I think they are headed to you also. I had 8 pairs have 12 young and then they mostly quit laying. I expected a lot more>


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

fly4fun said:


> Yes. I left 5 out together 1 night. They circled 4 times then they were gone! I did a couple single and they stayed and went back in my loft. I did 1 last night and 1 tonight but I think they are headed to you also. I had 8 pairs have 12 young and then they mostly quit laying. I expected a lot more>


I guess you didn't want the birds any longer?


----------



## fly4fun (Mar 17, 2014)

Not the case at all. I enjoy watching them fly around. I felt guilty keeping them penned up so long. I put them in crates and let them go in thru the bobs a couple times and they had no issues at all so I thought after having young they would be OK. I rehomed a couple birds before in a much shorter period and thought I would be OK.


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

So far 5 came back, 3 came a couple of weeks ago one tonite and one a bit back ( between the 2 times ). If your pen is too crowded they won't lay well. Maybe next spring after they complete the moult. Then you'll have a lot of mouths to feed !


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

OH, I don't know if I told you but most of the birds I gave you are from Bob Kinney stuff ( Silveraldo ), down from Asia. His birds won the Million dollar race one year and was 5th another year + they won a lot of races stateside also. He is dead now ( got stung by a bee while in Africa )! He was also the editor and owner of the Thoroughbred Racing Pigeon magazine. I hated to get rid of any of the birds but made a decision to keep the Calias, but now I will keep some of the Kinneys also ( some that came back ). , Just can't make up my mind !!


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

wow! thats awesome birds.


----------



## fly4fun (Mar 17, 2014)

These birds are traveling an estimated 140 miles to go back to their original loft. THis is what I was after but trying to keep them in my loft.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

LOL! if they are REAL Homers it would take YEARS to settle them...If you ever could.
Maybe you want Rollers?


----------



## NYCRacer (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi, do you still have any birds available? Thanks, lui


----------

